# f/s or f/t my ray for 185.00



## fish (May 29, 2010)

flower ray 16" for sale 250.00 let go for 180.00

6042185076 obo

210.00 for this week before i go vac.

lower price [COLOR="#FF0000" ray 250.00[/COLOR]

welcome take a look at richmond


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Potamotrygon scobina? From Charles via Adrian? How big is he now?


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

nice shape aro. 

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

stingray around 16" any offerd


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump for ........


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

big ole ray , free bump for you


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Potamotrygon scobina? From Charles via Adrian? How big is he now?


Peru flower ray from me via charles.....


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

aro sold still have ray want him go to


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump nice 15"


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump for today


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

lower price


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

need room , .............


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

good luck looks nice and fat


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump........................


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

lower price?????????


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump............


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Would you be interested in some albino pacus and silver dollars?


Sent from my GT-P1000R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

sorry, i looking for rtg


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump........................


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump is nice one


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump............................


----------

